# VIPER 3903T FLASHING PROBLEM



## JABREU (May 12, 2016)

Hello.

I'm José from Dominican Republic. I bought a Directed 3903T alarm upgrade from Amazon Market Place, the alarm has the firmware for a Nissan vehicle and I have a 2010 Toyota Camry SE, so I need to flash the device.

I tried to do it by myself, for that purpose I bought a XKLOADER2 and did all the process that are shown in xpresskit.com. When I connected the device into the web base software (XpressVIP 4.5) it says that the platform is 3903V, and like I say above, the device is 3903T. Well, the firmware installed is 703.sshnis00, I don't know too much about this, but I think that firmware is for a 3903T device.

In the research I did, the firmware for my car is 703.sshtoy00 2.05 or 703.ssvtoy00 2.05.

I want to know if there is a way to obtain those firmware to install it manually into the device. I also download the xpressvip 3.1 (desktop version).

I will appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------

